# Rump angle vs age of goat



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Have you ever had a dairy goat that had a steeper rump in the first few months of life and eventually leveled out some with age?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. I've seen multiple example of yearlings with bad rumps that leveled out a ton when they 4-5.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They sometimes go through a growing stage around a year old when they have steep rumps, posty rear legs, and short front legs. But usually if they have steep rumps as kids, I wouldn't be too hopeful about it correcting with age.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Agreed. Yearling is when you're gonna see awkward growth stages and conformation faults that may not be there when they mature. Sometimes you have to turn your head and pay no mind to the ugly yearlings. But if they're steep as kids, they're likely gonna stay that way as adults.
This kid







has been level as a board since birth. She ma go through a stage as a yearling where she's not quite as level as se is now but when she matures her conformation will be similar to what it was a kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Generally they stay close to the same as kids into adulthood. Sometimes they will get steeper and sometimes they will get more level. The angle in the rear legs also has some influence on it, as does the set of the thurls.


----------

